# New PB



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like I'm gonna have to shell out the money to get a scale that goes over 50lbs cuz this guy buried it!!!So I don't know exactly how much it weighed
Caught it @7pm,Caught on a 6in bullhead
Snapped some pics and then helped on his way


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice Job, I'm hoping I can round one up tonight at Charles Mill.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

wow man nice fish
buried that 45 from a few weeks back too! haha


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish, they seem to be turning back on.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats joe.great looking fish.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

awesome fish


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

NIce job and a very nice fish!!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

all i can say is.....WOW!


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice fish!!! Did that one come from the upper muskingum also? I fish the lower end around Marietta to Beverly.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

ClickerCrazy said:


> Nice fish!!! Did that one come from the upper muskingum also? I fish the lower end around Marietta to Beverly.


Yes...............


----------



## ICB (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice catch!!!

I hope some day my scale says " Get it off, hurry, get it off"


----------



## Fishin' Addiction (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome flattie.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice one Joe! Congrats on the new PB! I got two of them shimano reels like that one you have in that one pic...I love them! Get ahold of me here in the next couple weeks sometime and we will set up a trip to that spot by Dresden that I fish...


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

There are NO FLATHEADS IN DRESDEN, CATFISH HUNTER!!!!!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfish_hunter said:


> Nice one Joe! Congrats on the new PB! I got two of them shimano reels like that one you have in that one pic...I love them! Get ahold of me here in the next couple weeks sometime and we will set up a trip to that spot by Dresden that I fish...


Dude.You've stood me up like 3 times


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice fish Joey, bull heads strike again for you!


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice!!! Love the pics also!


----------



## dewey0038 (May 7, 2008)

Nice Fish Joe ...


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

What size hooks are you using, and do you modify them at all?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

8/0 gamakatsu circle hook and I don't modify them


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's one of the best looking and biggest flatheads I've seen this year.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Great fish!!CONGRATS!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Color on that fish is amazing! Congrats on the catch!


----------

